# Rogers Data plan setup issues.



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Not sure if others will have this same experience, but I thought I'd post it so that you would be aware. 

I tried to register for the data plan. Perhaps due to a typo (which I did do, but I suspect my issue is due to something else) or such it didn't want to accept my credit card and told me to call Rogers. I did and although they were very nice, they couldn't help and put me through to Apple. Apple was nice and took me through a full SIM removal, Network settings reset and HARD boot of the iPad. Then I went through the activation process again and it seemed to work according to the feedback on the iPad. A minute later I got an email from Rogers saying that it failed. When I tried to use the 3G it wasn't active and when I tried to view my account there was no account. I have to sign up again. 

Also, it appears that this registration process is actually an embedded web page and it has gotten to be very slow. I think Rogers' backend system may be overloaded and is failing to activate correctly.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I have finally gotten it to work. After another attempt failed, I switched credit cards and it worked. The card I was using was a new card replacing one that expires this month. I'd used it in stores/gas stations already but perhaps there was some issue with using it online or with Rogers specifically.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I saw something similar recently as well trying to book hotels. Some CC purchase clearing companies assume the 1st of the expiration month for the actual expiration, others assume the end of the month for expiration.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I recently had that same problem with my previous card. I tried to order a case from Best Buy online and was told my card was either expired or about to expire and they refused it. The next day I walked in to a BB and bought that same case with the same card.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha you don't even want to know what was involved with Bell's activation. So far network seems solid though.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

How is the speed of the networks? Do you guys have the NetSpeed app? 
I'm waiting for mine to Sync and then will try it. I have a rogers sim.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> How is the speed of the networks? Do you guys have the NetSpeed app?
> I'm waiting for mine to Sync and then will try it. I have a rogers sim.


Using speediest the rates are the same (perhaps 10% faster) as my iPhone. Here that is about 2-2.5Kps during the day. I'm looking forward to trying it at the cottage where I've gotten 5-6K.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Bell's seems faster than I expected. Almost can't notice the difference over 3G vs. WiFi. True of my Fido iPhone too, however.


----------



## stingko (Apr 14, 2008)

Got A Bell SIM as well. Pretty impressed with the performance of the network as well. Reaching 5 Mbps. Called to activate. Took less than 5 minutes. They said on demand management would come soon. Happy with my choice.


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tried following the Rogers.com instructions and I do not see a view accounts button under the Cellular Data. The iPad see's the Rogers network, but no View Accounts. What am I missing?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I just checked on mine an it's there. Syn your iPad and Update. See if it helps.


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup. Carrier update from iTunes.... thanks.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know what the update did!


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Having never used 3G before, whose service is generally better in terms of:

A) Reliability
B) Speed
C) Coverage


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it depends where you live. 
My iPhone is Rogers, with good reception in my area, but I plan to go with Bell for my iPad. This way I'm covered with both!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Elemenopee said:


> Having never used 3G before, whose service is generally better in terms of:
> 
> A) Reliability
> B) Speed
> C) Coverage


Yeah it really depends on where you live. Bell doesn't have 3G coverage in more rural areas yet but solid coverage and speed in more populated areas. Seems to be pretty good speed over 3G so far. Both have been reliable as far as I've seen.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Also Bell gives more free HotSpots. There's a thread on that.


----------



## Mmawji (Jun 15, 2010)

tardis67 said:


> Tried following the Rogers.com instructions and I do not see a view accounts button under the Cellular Data. The iPad see's the Rogers network, but no View Accounts. What am I missing?


A Bell sim card:


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Elemenopee said:


> Having never used 3G before, whose service is generally better in terms of:
> 
> A) Reliability
> B) Speed
> C) Coverage


After having been with Rogers for most of my services (or disservice if you prefer), I gave Bell a whirl. Located in Ottawa.

Justification: AT&T, as the sole provider for iPhone in the US, had a saturated network. In Canada, Rogers was the one and only for a good number of years and could probably suffer the same fate in the future.

A) Hasn't been an issue yet for me

B) Using Speedtest from various places around the city (mostly the west end), I haven't seen a D/L speed lower than 2.8 Mbps, most of the time around 3.1, and as high as 4.5 :heybaby:

C) I'm not worried too much about coverage. Most of the time, Rogers only provides EDGE in rural areas and that's painfully slow.

In this instance (and probably only in this instance) Bell gets my :clap:

And if it doesn't work well for you, it's not like there's a contract or anything :clap:


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

My Rogers experience was a nightmare and I will never try it again.

After I self-activated my Rogers SIM card, I was never able to connect to their 3G network. Even though there were 5 bars of signal strength and the "Rogers 3G" was displayed.

Whenever I tried to "View Account" I repeatedly got this message:

"service Temporarily unavailable ... Try again later."

After 2 phone calls to Rogers tech support, they handed off the problem to Apple, saying there was something wrong with the iPad. After calling Apple and more troubleshooting, they concluded that it was a Rogers problem which I tend to believe. So, once again I called Rogers and their tech couldn't resolve the issue, so I promptly canceled my Rogers activation and asked for a full refund.

What a waste of a day.


----------

